# Rest in peace bravata



## luvmytrakehner (Aug 7, 2009)

Aww. You make me want to cry! I am so sorry! I will pray for you and her tonight.


----------



## morganshow11 (Dec 19, 2008)

AW. I am so so sorry. She is absolutly gorgeous. You were very luckey to have her

For Bravato:
The morning sun painted a red desert sky, 
Praises and prayers were chanted on high. 
Whispering winds moved over the land, 
Restlessly shifting the parched, white sand. 
The sky grew dark, from crimson to gray, 
Shadowy clouds mounted in swirling arrays. 
Torrents of sand eclipsed the sun, 
Earth and Sky became as one.
From this mystical play of Earth and Sky 
Came a shrieking, thundering, mighty cry -
Like the shrieking call of a million birds, 
Like the thundering hoofs of a mighty herd.
Swiftly this tempest of swirling sand 
Raced the lightning across the land. 
Then God reached out, seizing this whirlwind force, 
And from its fury formed the Arabian horse, bravata
The creature's beauty was unsurpassed, 
Its gait elegant, its speed lightning fast. 
Intelligent, graceful, a regal force -
God's masterpiece, the Arabian horse, bravata


----------



## ChingazMyBoy (Apr 16, 2009)

I am so sorry *hugs*.


----------



## PassionHorse (Jun 14, 2009)

That's so sad! I'm so sorry for all of you.


----------



## Hobbes (Aug 23, 2009)

Oh! That's dreadful! My house burnt down once... but nobody was inside. It's one thing to lose a house, but another to lose a beloved animal. I feel your loss. Sorry.


----------



## equus717 (Aug 20, 2009)

sorry to hear about your horse bravata!!!!


----------

